# Warning Labels on Soda Pop?  Dumbing Down of America?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2014)

They want to put warning labels on soda pop now in NY, didn't they just pass a ridiculous size of drink law?  Is that really necessary, don't people know that soft drinks are made mostly of sugar?  Way back in the 50s and 60s, my mother knew that soda was junk and bad for you, we had none in our refrigerator, except for a bottle of ginger ale, which was used very little, more for medicinal purposes.

I think it's a sad day when the public is so ill informed that they need warning labels on soda, what's next, Oreos and Twinkies? 

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index....yman_put_warning_labels_on_sugary_drinks.html


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

In the UK they are talking about a fat tax on junk food.  I don't see the point.  People who are poor enough to worry about paying a bit extra on junk food will just pay it and eat less of the healthy food, which defeats the purpose.  

I don't know which is worse in soda - the sugar or the artificial sugar.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2014)

I take a regular sugared Coke over one with Aspartame or other artificial sweeteners.  If I had to drink diet soda, it would be Zevia, made with the more natural Stevia.  Artificial is worse, IMO.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I take a regular sugared Coke over one with Aspartame or other artificial sweeteners.  If I had to drink diet soda, it would be Zevia, made with the more natural Stevia.  Artificial is worse, IMO.



Stevia seems to be okay. They've just come out with Coke Life here which I think has stevia.  And also a lot more calories, but less than sugared coke.


----------

